# ***Heads up: Fyrinnae makes me a Japanese Skank***+1



## angelstyle2807 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have no idea what a Japanese skank looks like, and I'm not refering to Japanese women whatsoever. The name of the e/s is Japan and I made a quite smokey/whorish look out of it. So I hope no one was offended! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me and my friend were going through my e/s collection and I discovered I actually had this, and what a byootiful colour it is. And its great to create such a dramatic look around one e/s to show how awesome it is, and easier to remember/less to type.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*FACE*
EM Foundation
Laura Mercier undercover concealer

*EYES*
UDPP
MAC pigment- Naked
Fyrinnae e/s- Japan
MAC Fluidliner- Blacktrack
QVS Falsies

*CHEEKS*
Max Factor blush- Mulberry

*LIPS*
MAC l/g- C-thru























PS. here's the open eyed shot as requested


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Heads up: Fyrinnae makes me a Japanese Skank****

This is off the radar.  Whoa!  Talk about perfection.  I LOVE IT!  This looks so sophisticated.


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Heads up: Fyrinnae makes me a Japanese Skank****

What a gorgeous colour Japan is! Like it a lot.


----------



## Briar (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Heads up: Fyrinnae makes me a Japanese Skank****

Oh that is gorgeous, and not the least bit skanky.


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Heads up: Fyrinnae makes me a Japanese Skank****

love the color


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Heads up: Fyrinnae makes me a Japanese Skank****

luv it!!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Heads up: Fyrinnae makes me a Japanese Skank****

beautiful colour! but I wanna see your eyes opened!!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Heads up: Fyrinnae makes me a Japanese Skank****

wow! very nice! do you have any open eye shots?


----------



## mandragora (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Heads up: Fyrinnae makes me a Japanese Skank****

That is gorgeous!


----------



## entipy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Heads up: Fyrinnae makes me a Japanese Skank****

That is gorgeous!!


----------



## faifai (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Heads up: Fyrinnae makes me a Japanese Skank****

That's so beautiful! I wish I could pull off blues like that.

Also, have you ever thought about filling in your brows just a little? I always love your FOTDs and filling in the brows with some powder would make your eye looks even better.


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Heads up: Fyrinnae makes me a Japanese Skank****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_That's so beautiful! I wish I could pull off blues like that.

Also, have you ever thought about filling in your brows just a little? I always love your FOTDs and filling in the brows with some powder would make your eye looks even better._

 
Yeah, I do fill them in sometimes, I find that when I fill them, and it looks good in real life, it looks sparse in the pics cos of the flash, and when I fill them in alot, it looks good in pics, but in real life, its very Frida Khalo lol. And other times I just forget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I will def try to make a more concise effort with them!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_beautiful colour! but I wanna see your eyes opened!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_wow! very nice! do you have any open eye shots?_

 
Request granted!


----------



## sirensofsilence (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, that color is gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Jan 18, 2008)

gorgeous colour on a gorgeous girl


----------



## melizzle (Jan 18, 2008)

gorgeous! u should start doing video tutorials on youtube, a lot of us would benefit!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks hot!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 18, 2008)

Very sexy!  I love it!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well then you're the hottest skank that I've ever seen!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 18, 2008)

Gorgeous...and I thought the title was hilarious!!


----------



## Margarita (Jan 18, 2008)

you look so ho t


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 18, 2008)

Hot as always!  Is Japan that vibrant, or did you use it wet?


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 18, 2008)

Japan is such an awesome color!  I love it!


----------



## makeba (Jan 18, 2008)

sooo pretty. i am ordering this first thing!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 18, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## damsel (Jan 18, 2008)

hotness!


----------



## nikki (Jan 18, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## summer6310 (Jan 18, 2008)

omg... I really love this look, the color is so pretty!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 18, 2008)

I have Japan too. For some reason when I first used it I didn't like it. Then i tried it again and I was in love.
This is a great look. I like it a lot.


----------



## lil_kismet (Jan 18, 2008)

That looks AWESOME!


----------



## XShear (Jan 18, 2008)

gorgeous! i'd love to have a tut on this one!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jan 18, 2008)

you look hot...doll like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the color its like petrol


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, that looks hot !!


----------



## astronaut (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, your makeup looks great.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 19, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous. QUESTION: how do you wear your Fyrinnae shadows. I find it difficult to wear some of them dry so I have to wet the brush but then its harder to blened. I ask cuz the application is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG! This colour is SOOOO BEAUTIFUL, and it looks so pretty on you! (I'm talking about the blue of caurse..)


----------



## heenx0x0 (Jan 19, 2008)

First of all you did such a beautiful job on your makeup!! Secondly I loved the color so much I went on the Fyrinnae website to see if I could get Japan and OMG these are the cutest lil jars I have EVER seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was wondering if this is what you bought your eyeshadow in??


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thankyou everyone! Lifts my spirit after having the flu!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Hot as always!  Is Japan that vibrant, or did you use it wet?_

 
I did use it wet, but its still very smooth, pearly and vibrant when dry.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_absolutely gorgeous. QUESTION: how do you wear your Fyrinnae shadows. I find it difficult to wear some of them dry so I have to wet the brush but then its harder to blend. I ask cuz the application is sooo gorgeous!_

 
I used this wet. I agree some of their shadows are a pain in the arse when used wet and I've fubbed alot of attempts when using certain colours wet. But this on is awesome- not chalky or clumpy at all. Highly recommend Japan.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heenx0x0* 

 
_First of all you did such a beautiful job on your makeup!! Secondly I loved the color so much I went on the Fyrinnae website to see if I could get Japan and OMG these are the cutest lil jars I have EVER seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was wondering if this is what you bought your eyeshadow in??_

 
I got mine awhile ago, I got mine in the same size jars but without the cute animals on top. They are gawjus! Tempted to get some more now just for that


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 19, 2008)

pretty color! i really love it


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 19, 2008)

i love the green! i dont know another brand that makes a colour like that


----------



## ashleydenise (Jan 19, 2008)

Such a pretty color!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 19, 2008)

My Gosh... You look super sexy girl!!! Woooooooooow!!!

Gorgeous colors & application!!!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow!!! So beautiful!! I just love how your skin glows!!!


----------



## MissLorsie (Jan 19, 2008)

Damn i love your make up skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that japan colour is smokin'!! you've creating some lemmings for me, particularly fyrinnae pigments...

By the way - *waves* I'm a fellow voguette


----------



## daffie (Jan 20, 2008)

It is soo gorgeous!


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissShiva* 

 
_Damn i love your make up skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that japan colour is smokin'!! you've creating some lemmings for me, particularly fyrinnae pigments...

By the way - *waves* I'm a fellow voguette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are indeed lemworthy. Yes, definitely knew you are a voguette already ;-) *waves back*


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jan 21, 2008)

what shade of EM foundation do you use?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelstyle2807* 

 
_.

I got mine awhile ago, I got mine in the same size jars but without the cute animals on top. They are gawjus! Tempted to get some more now just for that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just so you guys know, I'm pretty sure that the jars with the animals on them are out with the new collection they put out at the end of November (and the cute jars aren't available when you buy the sample, only the full jar).

Fyrinnae


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Jan 21, 2008)

frickin' gorgeous! i'm buying this colour now!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jan 21, 2008)

Gah I am so effin jealous of your skin and all those hot features you have!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 22, 2008)

amazing color!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2008)

Such a stunning look...


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KrIsTy* 

 
_what shade of EM foundation do you use?_

 
I use the Original glo formula in light olive
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Just so you guys know, I'm pretty sure that the jars with the animals on them are out with the new collection they put out at the end of November (and the cute jars aren't available when you buy the sample, only the full jar).

Fyrinnae




_

 
Thanks for correcting me


----------



## n_c (Jan 22, 2008)

Hot!!!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 22, 2008)

soooo gorgeous


----------



## alygolightly (Mar 7, 2008)

hot hot HOT!


----------



## c12345 (Mar 8, 2008)

Not what i expected from the title! lol...

It's such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 8, 2008)

This is so hot!


----------



## LadyMija (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow!!! =D


----------



## Graziella*K (Mar 8, 2008)

Man ... oh man ... that's what I call a wicked hot make up ! great skills ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## dollypink (Mar 8, 2008)

love that colour, it's an amazing petrol blue!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 17, 2008)

love the colour


----------

